# Polish!



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Read in this month's MMM that we should not use polish with silicon in because it softens the GRP gel coat.

I have been using Autoglym Resin polish and it is advertised on their web site for use on gel coats.

I phoned Autoglym today and they are adamant there is no problem and said most polishes have silicon in them anyway.

What should I do!

Worried :roll:


----------



## 91416 (May 1, 2005)

looking on the international paint site they do sell polish products that state 'no silicones' so maybe there is something in your mailing.


----------



## 91416 (May 1, 2005)

now I am confused...
http://www.yachtinguniverse.com/shop/page24.htm

they totally recommend this silicone based polish for boats, the last place you would want a soft GRP!!!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We use Mer and find it to be excellent. It's a plant extract and I cannot find any evidence it does GRP any harm.

(Of course, we sell it on VanGear so we would say that ;-)

Best wishes

Ben in a VERY rainy Shetland!


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

I read that too, just AFTER I'd spent ages Mer-ing the roof :!: Another motorhomer had told me a wax polish was a good way to keep the dirt down / easier to clean. He'd done his roof for years and it still looked intact to me. I'm sure there'd be a better warning on the products if there was any doubt but I did have a moment of panic.
Chris
in VERY VERY rainy Essex


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

correct me if I am wrong Jabber but your van piccy looks like a A-S monocoque, 
It is these vans that shouldnt be polished, Styro built vans are ok to polish with MER or similar.
A-S suggest a boat hull cleaner/polish that doesnt affect the finish of monocoques.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Even the styrofoam built models (nuevo etc) have a grp roof, rear wall and front pod, so what is ok to polish these bits. Just spent hours polishing my roof a few weeks ago with Auto Glym, is that ok or have i got to redo it with something else?

pete.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I used, at various times, Mer and Autoglym (depending upon how rich I was at that moment!) on my fibreglass A/S Talisman. I did this for over seven years of ownership. When I sold it, the 'van gleamed, with no visible deterioration of the finish.

I don't know if the story is true, but my experience doesn't bear it out.

My (fibreglass) Rienza will get the same treatment, unless I get convincing proof not to.

Barry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thats good enough for me B&S. autoglym it is, and when that runs out i've got a bit of Mer for good measure!

pete


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Keep an eye on this story though, Pete, just in case there is something in it. 

The reason I say this, is that Mer changed it's formula many years ago. In my opinion it was superior/equal to Autoglym in it's original formula. They then changed the substance it was based on (my understanding of what happened) and now I believe that it's (very slightly) inferior to Autoglym - but a bloody-sight cheaper! 

There is a possibility that these manufacturers could quietly change the formula of their polish without us knowing, and we only get to know about it by stories like those in MMM. I don't say that's the case here, but it's worth keeping an eye on the situation.

Barry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Fair do's,

Might be worth an email to willersey for advice.

pete.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Or to whoever started the story in MMM? Jabber?

Barry


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

No Barry, it was in interchange in the August issue. It really is interesting to read all your replies.

A-S recommend a Farecla package which you can buy from them. I prefer something I can buy locally. The correspondent in MMM also talked about International Paint GRP polishing products. He went through a deep cleaning and polishing procedure. I don't want mine to ever get that bad.
Marquis seemd happy for me to use Autoglym on it.

I have always found Autoglym to be excellent and with very little abrasive effect. if there is a back streak starting to come it easily shifts with a very light coat on top of the polish there already.

I used their Paint restorer for a small scratch on a window on my last caravan and it was easy, once again it is not too abrasive.

I have used Mer in the past and found it much harder to use and get rid of the residue when polishing.

My almost year old MH has just been washed with Autoglym shampoo and leathered and looks fine. I do find with their shampoo it needs a good rinse and immediate leather off if there is to be no residue left. I usually do the top finish it, then each side, cab and back finishing each before going onto the next. It works for me.

No Barry, as yoou probably realise I have a lot of Autoglym products and really wanted reassurance that they were OK.

The link given in the second reply extols the use of Silicon in GRP polishes.

Perhaps we have a chemist Motor Homer who will give us his considered opinion.

Many thanks for all your replies and I hope there are more to come.

John with a sparkling MH!!!


----------

